
A judge wants to make patent trolling a first amendment issue - jkbyc
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/7/13199570/judge-patent-trolling-first-amendment-symantec
======
languagewars
I expected an odd argument about speech to the patent office in constructing
an absurd patent and was pleasantly surprised that it was more thought out.

But the argument seems like it should equally end trade secrets and the
various gag orders from the legal system over civil matters? Aren't these
limiting your 1st amendment rights and of lower priority than those rights?

